# Civil Structural Engineer - Permanent Resident - can't find job



## RichD (Jan 9, 2017)

Dear all,
I'm wondering if anyone can help direct to any specific agents or recruiters that deal with permanent residents?
I have been applying for jobs for nearly 5 months now remotely, only to be told by recruiters it would be best you came here then we can chat. Now I am here, the recruiters are telling me I don't have any local experience , with some stating Australian citizens that are born in the country get the first look in, then Australian citizens, then permanent residents. To be honest I've had any number of reasons why I am not suitable for any role, with one recruiter today asking me what a subclass 189 visa was and didn't know what chartership was with engineers Australia. I went through a lot of trouble and hassle to get chartered through Engineers Australia as a structural / civil engineer and it hasn't helped one bit in obtaining any form of employment in the industry. I have even tried to apply for graduate positions with no experience to receive a email shortly after with a generic "unsuccessful" message. I apply for positions with the companies in there websites, seek, LinkedIn and various other popular Australian job sites.
Does anyone have any advice? Just to add as well, I'm a British Citizen.

Regards


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Do not mention the visa class numbers. Many employers wont know these numbers. Just say you have a Permanent Resident visa.

Getting work is not easy, there are many applicants for most jobs.

Have you found any agencies that specialise in Engineers?

When i first arrived from the UK i did 3 month volunteering with a charity to get the famous "Local Experience". Then jobs were easier.


----------



## RichD (Jan 9, 2017)

JandE, 

Thanks for the reply, yes I'm on ones stated on a document from Engineers Australia. Which charity did you volunteer through?


----------



## syd10 (Apr 11, 2015)

RichD said:


> Dear all,
> I'm wondering if anyone can help direct to any specific agents or recruiters that deal with permanent residents?
> I have been applying for jobs for nearly 5 months now remotely, only to be told by recruiters it would be best you came here then we can chat. Now I am here, the recruiters are telling me I don't have any local experience , with some stating Australian citizens that are born in the country get the first look in, then Australian citizens, then permanent residents. To be honest I've had any number of reasons why I am not suitable for any role, with one recruiter today asking me what a subclass 189 visa was and didn't know what chartership was with engineers Australia. I went through a lot of trouble and hassle to get chartered through Engineers Australia as a structural / civil engineer and it hasn't helped one bit in obtaining any form of employment in the industry. I have even tried to apply for graduate positions with no experience to receive a email shortly after with a generic "unsuccessful" message. I apply for positions with the companies in there websites, seek, LinkedIn and various other popular Australian job sites.
> Does anyone have any advice? Just to add as well, I'm a British Citizen.
> ...


I agree with JandE, most people don't know what a 189 visa is. So just say that you are an Australian Permanent Resident.

It is very competitive & there are at least 200 applicants per job & only 1 applicant gets the job. This is where a resume that stands out helps a lot.

Don't worry about a negative here or there. If someone says you don't qualify because of this or that, move on, as someone else will be interested.

Explore all options, including applying directly to companies. And broaden your search.

And graduate positions are even harder to get because you are competing with everyone who has a degree, but no experience.

Also, list Engineers Australia under memberships on your resume.


----------

